# Mavericks Hire Gersson Rosas as GM



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

> The Dallas Mavericks have agreed to hire Gersson Rosas as general manager.
> 
> Rosas was previously the Houston Rockets' VP of basketball operations.
> 
> ...


http://basketball.realgm.com/wiretap/229064/Mavericks-Hire-Gersson-Rosas-As-GM

Donnie Nelson was previously both the President and GM. I think he's just going to be the President now.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Update: Mavericks Part Ways w/ Rosas After Just Three Months



> Gersson Rosas and the Dallas Mavericks are parting ways after just three months.
> 
> Rosas came from the Houston Rockets' front office to become general manager of the Mavericks under Mark Cuban and Donnie Nelson.
> 
> ...


http://basketball.realgm.com/wiretap/230492/Gersson-Rosas-Mavericks-Part-Ways-After-Three-Months


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

LMAO i knew it was too good to be true


----------

